# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressieve gedachten-wat nu?

## Petra717

Lieve allemaal, 

Mijn vader heeft een poosje geleden een rechtzaak tegen mij aan gespannen, hij wil graag alle kosten die hij heeft op gelopen door de ontdekking van zijn fraude op mij verhalen. Het was 10 jaar geleden dat ik met hem in een ruimte was :EEK!:  en ik moet je zeggen het was echt geen pretje. Na 2 zittingen van ruim 4 uur, was daar het verlossende woord in mijn voordeel. Echter was mijn vader het hier niet mee eens en is in hoger beroep gegaan. 

Dit is nu al een tijdje aan de gang... De scheiding van mijn ouders en de problemen met de IBg zijn erbij gehaald. Hiermee werd en wordt ik nog flink geconfronteerd met al het shit uit mijn jeugd. Door dit alles is mijn concentratie voor school giga op de loop... ik krijg niets uit mijn vingers. Mijn dagboek (mijn uitlaatklep) is al weken onbeschreven, het lukt mij simpel niet. 
Voor de vakantie (afgelopen week) had ik 3 zittingen en werdt ik 1 keer verhoord, wat betekende dat ik ook nog een veel lessen moest missen. 

En nu heb ik vrijdag examen en de 20e praktijk examen maar ik zie het echt niet zitten. Ik wil het heel graag halen, maar ik kan me gedachten er niet bij houden. Hoe ik het ook probeer. Waar ik zit met mijn gedachten; bij al het shit wat mijn vader heeft gebracht en hij nog steeds brengt; hoe graag ik dit jaar wil halen en niet opnieuw vakken laten hangen (heb dit de afgelopen jaren moeten doen i.v.m. gezondheid, operaties, ziekte van pfeiffer ect.); hoe ik mij gedachten ooit bij school kan krijgen; hoelang het nog duurt voor dat ik eindelijk rust krijg... Waarneer ik eindelijk eens mijn eigen ding kan doen... 

Ik begin langzaam maar zeker mijn hoop en moed goed te verliezen. Er is vanalles door me hoofd gegaan... Stoppen met school (zodat mijn vader me niets meer kan maken), zelfmoord (dan ben ik gelijk af van alle shit), vluchten ver weg van hier (weg van de shit herinneringen en de shit van nu) 
Maar dan denk ook weer... Dan heb al ik die jaren voor niets geknokt en vergooi ik het geen wat ik leuk vind en me toekomst.... zelfmoord dan doe ik anderen zoveel verdriet... vluchten; alles blijft toch in me koppie rond hangen heeft dus ook geen zin... 
Maar wat wel; ontspanning zoek ik bij de vleet... maar mijn gedachten blijven spoken... 
Ik wil dit niet! Ik wil gewoon naar school en niet telkens lessen moeten missen (voor de rechtzaak of om mijn gezondheid) ik wil geen nachtmerries meer. Ik weet niet hoelang ik dit nog ga volhouden :Frown:  :Confused:  ....

Wie kan mij helpen :Confused: ?!?

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Yv

Och meisie, wat maak je allemaal mee. Het zou niet zo mogen zijn dat je vader je zo behandeld. Van beide ouders moet je veiligheid meekrijgen om de wereld aan te kunnen. Maar als ik jou verhaal lees, krijg je niet eens de kans om iets met de wereld te doen. Je moet vechten en vechten. Het is dan ook niet gek dat je energie op is om te vechten. Ik kan me voorstellen hoe je je moet voelen, al heb ik niet dezelfde dingen meegemaakt. Wel een scheiding op m'n zevende, een zieke vader vanaf mijn derde en niet met de man van mijn moeder om kunnen gaan. Op mijn 20ste is mijn vader overleden. Ik was altijd aan het knokken om ermee om te gaan, maar af en toe was het op en ging ik helemaal op in m'n depressie. Alles wat ik voelde, liet ik gebeuren en ging er niet tegenin. Elke keer verbaasde ik mezelf dat ik weer uit kon klimmen en elkee keer sterker. Ik weet niet precies hoe, maar het gebeurde door mezelf een schop onder de kont te geven. bij mij hielp squashen doordat ik m'n agressie kwijt kon.

Wat ik jou wil adviseren is niet te stoppen met school. Dat kan juist een goede afleiding zijn. Waar studeer je? Thuis? Als dat zo is zou ik het eens ergens anders proberen, bijv een bibliotheek. Dan ben je uit je negatieve omgeving. Wat ik goed vind van je is dat je veel aan het nadenken bent wat er allemaal speelt in je leven en hoe je je voelt. Zo stop je het niet weg, maar ben je het aan het verwerken en komt het niet later terug. Hoe rot je je nu ook voelt, ga mee in wat je voelt. Wat je vader betreft is het de kunst om de problemen die je vader jou wil toebrengen bij hem te laten. Je vader beinvloed je gevoel nu, wat ook niet zo gek is. Wat ik denk is dat je ernaar toe moet gaat om je te berusten dat je vader is zoals hij is. Het klinkt misschien vreemd, maar ik weet uit ervaring dat het je een vrij gevoel geeft. Dat heb je niet zo, maar als je blijft nadenken over hoe je je voelt, kun je het.

Het lijkt allemaal een vaag verhaal, maar gevoel en ermee omgaan is ook vaag en hopelijk heb je er iets aan.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Yv, 

Dankje wel voor je berichtje! 
Ik herken veel van je verhaal! Wat je schreef over dat ik niet eens de kans krijg om iets met de wereld te doen, dat is precies wat ik momenteel voel. Het voelt alsof ik aan een muur aan het breken ben met een nagelvijl, die je dus met geen mogelijkheid om krijgt! In mijn omgeving roept men zelfs, "je hebt ook altijd wat"... 
Ik wist dat mijn vader tot veel in staat was, maar dit? 20 februari jl. was ik er ook helemaal af... ik heb toen ook gezegd, ik weet niet hoelang ik dit nog vol hou. Ik ben bang dat ik binnenkort tijdens een zitting of verhoring uit me vel spring, weg loop of iets dergelijks. Nou dat is gister gebeurt... De nieuwe advocaat van me vader dacht even het hele verhaal opnieuw uit mij te kunnen trekken en hoe! Hij trok niets aan van de woorden van mijn advocaat, de maatschappelijk werkster en mij en ging gewoon door. Op gegeven moment hield ik het niet vol en heb een vragenvuur afgevuurd op de advocaat van me vader en er vervolgens uit gelopen. Ik kon het even niet allemaal hebben... 

De rechtzaak heb ik zoveel mogelijk buiten school gehouden, wel wisten 2 docenten wat er gaande was. Vlakvoor de vakantie had ik besloten om het niet langer buiten school te kunnen houden. En nu weten al mijn docenten wat er gaande is. Ze weten ook dat ik alles op alles wil zetten om alles toch te halen. Maar toch mag ik morgen geen examen doen! En ze willen me ook buiten sluiten bij het examen van 20 maart, het belangrijkste examen! En dit wil ik zo ontzettend graag doen. Ik ben hiermee ingedeeld bij mijn beste vriendin (we moeten een gedeelte samen doen) en ons plan staat als een huis. Ik had op een beetje steun gehoop, maar krijg juist het tegenovergestelde:S... De docenten die er wel van wisten en nog een andere docent zijn er wel voor mij, waar ik super blij mee ben. Maar hoe krijg ik toch voor elkaar om toch aan het examen te mogen doen? Want school is momenteel mijn enige hou vast! 
Ik was ook op zoek naar een kamer, samen met een andere klasgenoot. Maar ik heb te horen gekregen dat ze met directe ingang van de opleiding is gehaald (wel in overleg)... maar ik hoop echt dat ze dit bij mij gaan doen:S...
Ik weet het even niet meer... 

Het geen dat je er uiteindelijk sterker uit komt, spreek ik uit ervaring met je mee... maar ik zit nu toch echt te twijfelen of ik hier wel uit kom, of ik deze opleiding wel kan afmaken. of ik ooit de rust zal vinden.... 

Petra :Frown:  




> Och meisie, wat maak je allemaal mee. Het zou niet zo mogen zijn dat je vader je zo behandeld. Van beide ouders moet je veiligheid meekrijgen om de wereld aan te kunnen. Maar als ik jou verhaal lees, krijg je niet eens de kans om iets met de wereld te doen. Je moet vechten en vechten. Het is dan ook niet gek dat je energie op is om te vechten. Ik kan me voorstellen hoe je je moet voelen, al heb ik niet dezelfde dingen meegemaakt. Wel een scheiding op m'n zevende, een zieke vader vanaf mijn derde en niet met de man van mijn moeder om kunnen gaan. Op mijn 20ste is mijn vader overleden. Ik was altijd aan het knokken om ermee om te gaan, maar af en toe was het op en ging ik helemaal op in m'n depressie. Alles wat ik voelde, liet ik gebeuren en ging er niet tegenin. Elke keer verbaasde ik mezelf dat ik weer uit kon klimmen en elkee keer sterker. Ik weet niet precies hoe, maar het gebeurde door mezelf een schop onder de kont te geven. bij mij hielp squashen doordat ik m'n agressie kwijt kon.
> 
> Wat ik jou wil adviseren is niet te stoppen met school. Dat kan juist een goede afleiding zijn. Waar studeer je? Thuis? Als dat zo is zou ik het eens ergens anders proberen, bijv een bibliotheek. Dan ben je uit je negatieve omgeving. Wat ik goed vind van je is dat je veel aan het nadenken bent wat er allemaal speelt in je leven en hoe je je voelt. Zo stop je het niet weg, maar ben je het aan het verwerken en komt het niet later terug. Hoe rot je je nu ook voelt, ga mee in wat je voelt. Wat je vader betreft is het de kunst om de problemen die je vader jou wil toebrengen bij hem te laten. Je vader beinvloed je gevoel nu, wat ook niet zo gek is. Wat ik denk is dat je ernaar toe moet gaat om je te berusten dat je vader is zoals hij is. Het klinkt misschien vreemd, maar ik weet uit ervaring dat het je een vrij gevoel geeft. Dat heb je niet zo, maar als je blijft nadenken over hoe je je voelt, kun je het.
> 
> Het lijkt allemaal een vaag verhaal, maar gevoel en ermee omgaan is ook vaag en hopelijk heb je er iets aan.

----------


## Yv

Wat rot dat school je tegenwerkt. Misschien is het een idee dat je bij de docenten die je wel steunen duidelijk maakt dat je de examen wilt doen. Want wat je nu zegt is school je strohalm en dat mogen ze niet van je afpakken. Je hebt een doel, je wilt je opleiding halen, en dat moeten ze juist positief zien. Ook al willen ze jou misschien helpen door niet het examen te laten doen. Laat hen inzien dat ze jou juist daardoor niet helpen. Voor mensen die niet veel hebben meegemaakt lijkt rust de beste remedie, maar rust kun je niet dwingen. Vooral niet in een tijd waarbij jij je strijdig moet zijn t.o.v je vader. Je moet je overtollige energie die je hebt naar je vader toe gebruiken voor iets anders en dat is je opleiding. Succes meid ik hoop dat het je gaat luken.

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Yv, 

afgelopen vrijdag moest ik gelijk uit de zitting naar school. Mijn opleidingsbeheerder wou me spreken. Mijn docente die wou dat ik het examen uitstelde heeft buiten mij om uitstel aangevraagd :EEK!:  :Mad: . Ik moest alleen nog maar een krabbel zetten. Ik heb dit geaccepteerd omdat een klasgenote bij het eerste examen van dit vak dit geweigerd had. Deze docente heeft deze klasnote toen laten zakken op een vingerafdruk op een foto! En daar had ik geen zin in. Wel heb ik aangegeven dat ik dit eigenlijks niet wil! 
Ik kreeg ook te horen dat de andere docent van dit vak hier niets van af wist en hij had gezegd dat ik het examen makkelijk kan halen :EEK!:  :Smile: !Dit had hij ook tegen deze docente gezegd! Ik voel me behoorlijk beetgenomen en in een hoek gedrukt... maar ik werk me vriendin teminste niet tegen met het onderdeel wat we samen moeten doen. Ik help haar met dat gedeelte en met meer dingen, maar mag haar alleen niet helpen met het bloemwerk. 

Mijn docente Engels is een van de 2 docenten die geheel weten van de rechtzaak. Zij helpt me ontzettend! Ik heb haar vanochtend gesproken en ze zei dat ze zo blij was om mij weer eens zien te lachen :Smile:  
Dit komt vooral door de uitslag van de rechtzaak van vrijdag en dat ik dit weekend voor het eerst in maanden tijd geen nachtmerries heb gehad! Ik heb heerlijk bijgeslapen. Na maanden lang amper geslapen te hebben heb ik wel wat in te halen :Wink: ...

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Petra,

Ik heb je hele verhaal gelezen, wat een gedoe allemaal  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat de rechtzaken inmiddels zijn opgehouden, dat je je opleiding hebt kunnen afmaken en nu wat rustiger van je eigen leven kan genieten en die op kan bouwen zoals je verdient! Ik las ergens anders dat je een eigen huisje hebt, dus dat scheelt in elk geval  :Smile:  Ik hoop echt dat het allemaal goed is gekomen of goed gaat komen voor je!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Luuss,

Ja, zit nu in een heel ander wereldje. De opleiding van hier boven heb ik niet kunnen afmaken. Ik trok het niet meer samen met de rechtszaak. Ik ben destijds naar het zuiden gevlucht en op en neer gereisd voor de rechtszaak, werk en school. Na de rechtzaak gestopt met reizen... en mij min of meer gesetteld in t zuiden. Niet meer elke dag door half Nederland reizen, niet meer elke nacht ergens anders slapen. Vreemd idee als ik terug kijk.

Liefs, 
pettie

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Petra,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het vreemd vind om het allemaal zo terug te lezen/te kijken... 
Scheelt als je dingen een plekje kan (proberen te) geven en nieuwe dingen onderneemt en/of ondervind!  :Smile: 
Veel succes met je huidige en komende opleidingen  :Smile:  Dat geeft hoop en een ander toekomstbeeld! 

Liefs Luuss

----------

